# Monsanto Case.



## Vol

Successful Farming.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/news/business/expert-witness-expects-monsanto-case-to-have-limited-herbicide-industry-impact


----------



## NewBerlinBaler

Same story, slightly different angle. This whole thing is looking more & more like what played out with the tobacco industry. Just the legal fees alone will run into the billions before this is all over. Must be great to be a lawyer these days.

https://www.thenation.com/article/monsanto-just-lost-a-case-linking-its-weedkiller-to-cancer/


----------



## mlappin

Hmm, can't ever spray here before noon most of the time, too much dew, I suppose it's different everywhere, but makes me wonder what else he could have been doing wrong&#8230;.

For three years Dewayne "Lee" Johnson began his workday at 5 am, spraying herbicides on the edges of school parking lots and sports fields in advance of students' arrival.


----------



## CowboyRam

It makes you wonder if he even had a MSDS at the school, and did he ever read it.


----------



## IHCman

how did they prove that it caused his cancer? Lots of people get that same cancer and probably had little to no exposure.


----------



## mlappin

Given the location of the case, judge and jurors, evidence probably mattered very little, just another chance to redistribute wealth and punish a large american corporation all in the same decision.


----------



## CowboyRam

I makes one wonder why they did not go after the school for requiring him to work in unsafe conditions, but then again they were after whomever had the deepest pockets, and in this case Monsanto has the deepest pockets. It is all about the money, I wonder how much that attorney made on this; he probably don't have to work anymore.


----------



## Vol

This thing is far from over.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Ray 54

mlappin said:


> Given the location of the case, judge and jurors, evidence probably mattered very little, just another chance to redistribute wealth and punish a large american corporation all in the same decision.


Bingo we have a winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Many people have a hate of Monsanto and Roundup just because it is what some groups have pushed.

The first blurbs about this case he had only worked a few years for the school. It amazes me they could find a school district in the state that used any herbicides. Locally it has been 20 years or more since a school used a weed killer. I don't know if you get away from ag if they have different rules,but ag has to have proof of training anyone handling chemicals or the state OHSA is after big money.


----------



## rjmoses

CowboyRam said:


> I makes one wonder why they did not go after the school for requiring him to work in unsafe conditions, but then again they were after whomever had the deepest pockets, and in this case Monsanto has the deepest pockets. It is all about the money, I wonder how much that attorney made on this; he probably don't have to work anymore.


Spot on!

Ralph


----------



## PaMike

Its amazing how many anti capitalist people are out there that think every company is bad, and most work for the government...


----------



## r82230

PaMike said:


> Its amazing how many anti capitalist people are out there that think every company is bad, and most work for the government...


Or don't work at all.

The four letter word, that isn't spoken in some circles, like the one yesterday, with the gathering for a deceased singer. I though of showing up with a DEA hat, to see how many would scamper like flies. 

Larry


----------



## PaMike

I just cant see how a school groundkeeper could be exposted to that much roundup. I mean big time custom operators are spraying thousands of gallons of product a year, and this guy got cancer by taking care of the school grounds. Sure seams like a flawed argument to me.

If really shows you how many of these judges don't act on the law, but rather their own agenda.


----------



## haybaler101

Monsanto sales reps would drink that stuff when it first came out to show how safe it was.


----------



## luke strawwalker

IHCman said:


> how did they prove that it caused his cancer? Lots of people get that same cancer and probably had little to no exposure.


Exactly... you can't point to a specific thing and "prove" that IT was THE single causative factor that caused the cancer... cannot be done.

Probabilities can be determined that would lead one to believe it was the most likely cause, STATISTICALLY, BUT you cannot say with 100% assurance that any ONE factor SPECIFICALLY CAUSED a certain cancer. It could be the one cigarette you smoked 20 years ago, or the slightly burned grilled cheese sandwich you ate last week cooked in an overheated non-stick pan, or drinking water from bottles that laid in the sun on the truck seat for too long and got hot one too many times... or something you breathed or ate or whatever...

One thing I noticed when I was taking Dad for his cancer treatments, there was no rhyme or reason for who gets cancer... saw every race, color, type, kind, gender, or any other form of delineation you can image... young, old, fat, thin, fit, obese, man, woman, ???, rich, poor, hard workers, white collar never get their hands dirty types, you name it...

What I want to know is, okay, say they outlaw Roundup... (oh, and that evil dicamba too, can't forget that!) Where are they gonna get all the workers necessary to walk millions of acres of corn and other crops with a hoe several times a year to pull and chop out weeds?? I think we should start at the Enviro-whacko's corporate offices and the lawyers offices... Do like the Chinese did in the "Great Leap Forward"... one day a week EVERYBODY was assigned to work on the farm pulling weeds or hoeing ground or whatever... hard physical labor. They pulled an army truck in to your factory and guys with guns got out and you marched your happy @ss out of your job and got on the truck going out to the farm... or the guys with guns would put a bullet in the back of your skull-- your choice...

Maybe Roundup doesn't sound so bad after all...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Draft Horse Hay

For the short time I was using FB, I was getting regular ads soliciting me to join the lawsuit against Monsanto because RoundUp was "proven" a carcinogen. I contacted FB pointing out that this is absolutely a false claim ---- no one has "proven" Roundup causes cancer. A jury trial is not scientific proof (ask the families of OJ's vicitms). BTW - I continued to flag the ads and say I didn't want to see them anymore ---- did nothing to stop them. Maybe even increased slightly.

That said, I have no love for Monsanto either. They've done some pretty sh***y stuff over the years but glyphosate isn't one of them.

FYI ---- there's a person from MIT that claims there's an association between glyphosate and cancer and she's often referred to as a "scientist" leading you to believe she does research with chemicals and toxicity. But NO, she's a computer scientist named Stephanie Seneff, who mines data looking for any associations/correlations. She had glyphosate causing autism too. She had vaccines causing autism etc. All she really has is an increase in glyphosate usage over the last 25 yrs AND an increase in cancer or autism. Guess what else has increased over the last 25 yrs? Consumption of organic food. Must also cause cancer. How about vegetarian/vegan diets? Increased over the last 25 yrs so must cause cancer. More beards? Cancer. See where this is going.

Moral of the story -- DO EVERYTHING IN YOUR POWER TO AVOID HAVING 12 RANDOM PEOPLE DETERMINE YOUR FUTURE. JUSTICE IS A COMPLETE CRAP SHOOT. MONEY CAN HELP YOUR ODDS.


----------



## RockmartGA

Draft Horse Hay said:


> Moral of the story -- DO EVERYTHING IN YOUR POWER TO AVOID HAVING 12 RANDOM PEOPLE DETERMINE YOUR FUTURE. JUSTICE IS A COMPLETE CRAP SHOOT. MONEY CAN HELP YOUR ODDS.


Yep. If you've ever had the misfortune to sit on a jury, you know that is the truth.


----------



## RockmartGA

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Same story, slightly different angle. This whole thing is looking more & more like what played out with the tobacco industry. Just the legal fees alone will run into the billions before this is all over. Must be great to be a lawyer these days.
> 
> https://www.thenation.com/article/monsanto-just-lost-a-case-linking-its-weedkiller-to-cancer/


As the old adage goes, one lawyer in town can make a decent living. Two lawyers, and damn if they both don't get rich...


----------

